# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Do pro-tan and dream tan expire...

## primodonna

I have what i need left over from about 18 months ago...is this stuff still good or is it going to turn my skin purple?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I don't know about those two, but i know Jan Tana can, i had a old bottle at one point and used it and it smudged all over and would not apply even, i looked like a zebra......stripes all over...so go get a new one...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

I dont think so but who wants to take a chance, however I did and it turned out good it was 12 months old

----------


## Neo

go to www.sunless.com and they may have some info for you...  :Cool:

----------


## silverfox

My protan was fine after about 1.5-2 years.

----------

